# therapist nake fun



## happydappy (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello ppl! My therapists make fun of me and say u r always sick .. bla bla no matter to whom I go!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Eek, why do they make fun of you? What do they say exactly?


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Get a new one, and fast. That one sounds like no help whatsoever.


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

If a therapist cannot help you, switch to another one. Dont waste any more time.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, you should definitely get a new one. If you're suffering from SA, that's the last thing you need.


----------



## Seekrit (Nov 7, 2013)

You don't need a therapist. You need to get out and socialize.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

thought the title said naked fun.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like you need to switch therapists.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah switch ):


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> thought the title said naked fun.


Same, it really got my hopes up for this thread. OP you should switch to a nude therapist.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Hard to really know, but I think that "no matter to whom I go" means that changing therapists will not work, since they all do it. True, the post uses sub-optimal English, but I think, on a close reading, the OP already knows that this can't be the answer if they all do it. Why do 2 out of 3 posts suggest yet another therapist? Isn't this more likely some phenomenon specific to the OP?

Anyhow, OP, let me suggest that you *don't* change therapists, but work on this recurrent problem you have with believing they are making fun of you. One concrete strategy is to ask, "Are you making fun of me, because that's what I'm experiencing." Follow up this conversation as maturely as you can.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ur having naked fun with ur therapist?:sus


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Ramondo said:


> Hard to really know, but I think that "no matter to whom I go" means that changing therapists will not work, since they all do it. True, the post uses sub-optimal English, but I think, on a close reading, the OP already knows that this can't be the answer if they all do it. Why do 2 out of 3 posts suggest yet another therapist? Isn't this more likely some phenomenon specific to the OP?
> 
> Anyhow, OP, let me suggest that you *don't* change therapists, but work on this recurrent problem you have with believing they are making fun of you. One concrete strategy is to ask, "Are you making fun of me, because that's what I'm experiencing." Follow up this conversation as maturely as you can.


This. Exactly this. Especially the second part.

The fact that it happens with every therapist makes me think that maybe you're just interpreting it as being made fun of.


----------



## FlightlessWings (Nov 10, 2013)

anti-socialsocialite said:


> Same, it really got my hopes up for this thread. OP you should switch to a nude therapist.





Raphael200 said:


> Ur having naked fun with ur therapist?:sus





Miss Awesome said:


> This. Exactly this. Especially the second part.
> 
> The fact that it happens with every therapist makes me think that maybe you're just interpreting it as being made fun of.


I think I laughed way too hard when reading this comment :/


----------



## FlightlessWings (Nov 10, 2013)

The first one.. not.. sure.. how I added the other two!?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Seekrit said:


> You don't need a therapist. You need to get out and socialize.


+1

Now bill her insurance company lol.


----------



## honuhoni18 (Nov 17, 2013)

You should definitely get a new therapist. It's not worth your money or your time to see any who doesn't help you.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ramondo said:


> Hard to really know, but I think that "no matter to whom I go" means that changing therapists will not work, since they all do it. True, the post uses sub-optimal English, but I think, on a close reading, the OP already knows that this can't be the answer if they all do it. Why do 2 out of 3 posts suggest yet another therapist? Isn't this more likely some phenomenon specific to the OP?
> 
> Anyhow, OP, let me suggest that you *don't* change therapists, but work on this recurrent problem you have with believing they are making fun of you. One concrete strategy is to ask, "Are you making fun of me, because that's what I'm experiencing." Follow up this conversation as maturely as you can.


This


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I read therapist naked fun lol someone has to make that thread.


That would be a fun thread. :b


----------



## incircles (Jan 25, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You don't need a therapist. You need to get out and socialize.


Honestly, that is probably the answer to 95% of the threads on here, including mine.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Sure you didn't wander into the wrong office? I did once...what's a "prostate exam?"


----------

